# DS #5662: Harvest Moon: The Tale Of Two Towns (USA)



## tempBOT (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7149^^

Do not ask for ROM links!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Working
M3iZero - M3 sakura
M3ds Real - M3 Sakura / Wood / r4irts / ysmenu
Ncard/Dslinker/firecard - xMenu 2.55
R4 - Wood r4 / Ysmenu
Supercard dstwo
Dstt - Wood for dstt
acekard 2 & 2i - Akaio / Wood rpg
Supercard dsone - latest firmware
R4i SDHC/Gold/Ultra - Latest Official Firmwares/ Wood
EZ Flash Vi

Not Working
Dstt - official firmwares


----------



## picimadar (Sep 21, 2011)

This WOULD get dumped WHILE I'M TRAPPED IN CLASS.... still way too happy about this!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2011)

I never did understand how to make the opening post for a newly dumped game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I never did understand how to make the opening post for a newly dumped game.


http://gbatemp.net/m-rmc


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2011)

Where the hell did this come from? I seriously seen nothing about this game.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2011)

Confirmed working on DSTwo. No crashes at the town selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm off to play it


----------



## Andman315 (Sep 21, 2011)

Never heard of this game until today, but I read the nfo and I think this will be interesting.


----------



## dream123 (Sep 21, 2011)

load rom errcode=-4 on DSTT with latest DAT update v.6.68

Welp, time to wait for RetroGameFan.


----------



## suruz (Sep 21, 2011)

Harvest Moon games are all so 'meh' to me... As always, the game description makes it sound pretty good, but all it boils down to is the same repetitive, menial tasks that I get sick of..

..Hey maybe I should try this one and actually get far enough to enjoy it though lolol *never happens*


----------



## Ravenest (Sep 21, 2011)

They put the the B and A buttons back in place. I never got used to the control scheme in Grand Bazar. It didn´t rendered the game unplayable but I was always confusing the two buttons


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

124 users?  Geez...


----------



## burnsidechar (Sep 21, 2011)

......I apologize for being so noob...but how do you download it?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2011)

burnsidechar said:
			
		

> ......I apologize for being so noob...but how do you download it?


...... Google the rom....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2011)

burnsidechar said:
			
		

> ......I apologize for being so noob...but how do you download it?


If you don't know how to do that, maybe you shouldn't be pirating.

Go to your nearest EBGames and buy the game.


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 21, 2011)

Can someone PM me a link I seem to fail at googleing or something and all my old NDS rom sites don't have it...


----------



## picimadar (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone run this on acekard 2 with akaio fully updated? (please slap me if this is a noob question). Venom's dumps have always worked for me fine before, just wanted to make sure before I got my hopes up.


----------



## burnsidechar (Sep 21, 2011)

Most Formidable Lord said:
			
		

> burnsidechar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not, my brother is, but he's making me find the site because he wants to play minecraft.....


----------



## orma (Sep 21, 2011)

The hint for the site had "kam" in it... try to not find the rom itself, but some other websites. Change what your looking for a bit, and ... yea.


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 21, 2011)

Well thanks for the PM guys


----------



## pilladoll (Sep 21, 2011)

Works on R4 with Wood 1.36. Just passed the "choose town" scene


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Very Good So far. I commend myself for fiunding and submitting


----------



## Arschkrampi (Sep 21, 2011)

cant find it either... hmmm


----------



## lucaspontes (Sep 21, 2011)

Can someone send me a pm too?


----------



## Yuan (Sep 21, 2011)

Great release. Odd is that noone dumped kirby yet.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

We will see about that


----------



## Larkine (Sep 21, 2011)

Meep. I have a supercard DSone and sadly the game seems not to work with it. Other games do work though and I have the newest firmware, so yeah. I can't really find the problem here, I just get a white screen once the game is supposed to start. But maybe fate just doesn't want me to play before my original game arrives in a few days. *sighs*


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 21, 2011)

dream123 said:
			
		

> load rom errcode=-4 on DSTT with latest DAT update v.6.68
> 
> Welp, time to wait for RetroGameFan.


This I guess... I'm on a M3 Real... I wonder if it works on Sakura...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah sakura works fine
See second post


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 21, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Yeah sakura works fine
> See second post


Oh thanks dude!


----------



## larvitar23 (Sep 21, 2011)

can anyone pm me the link? thanks a lot!


----------



## Ravenest (Sep 21, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This I guess... I'm on a M3 Real... I wonder if it works on Sakura...


It works fine on sakura I have m3 zero but it should work fine on m3 Real too


----------



## synchrostars14 (Sep 21, 2011)

Can any one pm the link plz


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't request links. 

I smell the warning gun?


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 21, 2011)

Ravenest said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep loaded just fine in Sakura


----------



## picimadar (Sep 21, 2011)

Blah. Guess I'll be the one testing acekard/akaio when I get home?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2011)

Do people not read the rules?
No asking for ROM links =\.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

picimadar said:
			
		

> Blah. Guess I'll be the one testing acekard/akaio when I get home?


See Second post


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 21, 2011)

Ravenest said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep loaded just fine in Sakura


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there a rom out there?(not asking for links just wondering ) cuz i cant find one


----------



## picimadar (Sep 21, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> picimadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a freaking ninja, I swear....


----------



## Larkine (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, if anyone with a DSone Card is able to play it, please PM me or something. I'll go to bed now. >_< *frustrated*


----------



## Souldragon (Sep 21, 2011)

tom10122 said:
			
		

> Is there a rom out there?(not asking for links just wondering ) cuz i cant find one




Yeah, took me 10 mins to just find it. it's a freaken ninja


----------



## pilladoll (Sep 21, 2011)

tom10122 said:
			
		

> Is there a rom out there?(not asking for links just wondering ) cuz i cant find one



Yes, there is


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Gee i am a ninja.


----------



## signz (Sep 21, 2011)

Also working on AKAIO 1.8.7 (1.8.8 should do as well, but I don't use it because of the cheat window bug).
/me thinks it could be a long night


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Imma do a walkthrough


----------



## lucaspontes (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay, I found it. I heard that the japanese rom had AP where you couldn't befriend the villagers and your animals always bacome sick. This one also have this?


----------



## picimadar (Sep 21, 2011)

This one should be clean. It was a pretty easy patch on the Japanese version, so I imagine it'd be similar with this one. Time will tell?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

No


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Anti piracy is non-existant in this.


----------



## lostseraph (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## siegleinx (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone can confirm that it works clean for r4i-sdhc (happy box)


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 21, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Anti piracy is non-existant in this.



That shitty dump trolled us hard. I am SOOO glad this works!

Thanks Venom.


----------



## LordMatsu (Sep 21, 2011)

I loved this game on the Japanese Version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nows it's time for English!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

See Second post for updated combpatibilities.

Also anyone who wants to be nice because imma a ninja and posted the decent release check this out.

http://gbatemp.net/t309093-petition-for-a-...p;#entry3896873


----------



## Jlarinda (Sep 21, 2011)

I've played through four days, met all villagers, interacted with animals, bought stuff, fell off things, jumped all over, done requests, saved... It's all working wonderfully (I have a Supercard DSTwo). 

And jfc, this was worth the wait. This game is _amazing_.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

Theres Wifi multiplayer. I smell Harvest moon night.


----------



## klim28 (Sep 21, 2011)

My sister will be very happy.

I'm going to wait till the 3DS version release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This will be the longest wait of the year for me. Oh my... I'm itching to play this now but... *self-control* *self-control*


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is time to play this fun games!


----------



## wasim (Sep 21, 2011)

finally !!
and glad to know it works on ak2i



....... wait i gotta study now !


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 21, 2011)

I really wanted to get some sleep but now.... Damn!!!


----------



## ayasaaki (Sep 21, 2011)

How to see your relationship with villagers, also the love with barchelotes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thx, and i'm sorry if it's the wrong place to ask this :3


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

When you talk to a person in the game, you will see strings of flowers along side the conversation dialog box. These flowers represents or indicates what your friendship point level is with that person. The flowers will start out as buds and will bloom as you increase your friendship. Normal townsfolk will have white-colored flowers and marriage candidates will have colored flowers (or so say different colored hearts). The different color flowers are white, purple, blue, green, orange, pink, and red.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there anything new to the gameplay of this harvest moon?


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> Is there anything new to the gameplay of this harvest moon?



I would say there are four cooking contests per season, therefore there are sixteen total per year. Each town has their own different seasonal festivals. There are also mid-day weather changes (such as in the morning and afternoon). There is a dating feature, where you can go on dates with your potential bachelor or bachelorette. Also, there's a bulletin request system, new flowers, animals (white/brown alpacas, owls, brown cows, black chicks/chickens, black lambs/sheeps, and horses), cats and dogs will automatically herd your animals outside, and winter season crops. Plus, you are able to move back and fourth to the two different towns at the end of each season from the 23rd to the 31st. Konohana is mainly about crops/farming, while Bluebell is mainly about farming animals.


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone know where to catch the little crabs? I need one for a quest but I've never seen a crab anywhere! So far, I'm bored. But there's nothing else to do, so...


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

Melee54 said:
			
		

> Anyone know where to catch the little crabs? I need one for a quest but I've never seen a crab anywhere! So far, I'm bored. But there's nothing else to do, so...



you can find crabs in the shallow water at night at the base of the mountain.


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 21, 2011)

flaming_reign said:
			
		

> you can find crabs in the shallow water at night.



Ah, thanks. I wonder why only at night? lol.


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

your welcome. lol i don't know, maybe they're nocturnal? xD


----------



## ayasaaki (Sep 21, 2011)

flaming_reign said:
			
		

> When you talk to a person in the game, you will see strings of flowers along side the conversation dialog box. These flowers represents or indicates what your friendship point level is with that person. The flowers will start out as buds and will bloom as you increase your friendship. Normal townsfolk will have white-colored flowers and marriage candidates will have colored flowers (or so say different colored hearts). The different color flowers are white, purple, blue, green, orange, pink, and red.



Oh now i see it, thx


----------



## Coconut (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I might be failing. But I can't seem to figure out how to place anime food in those storage boxes XD


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 21, 2011)

Is this any better than the previous Harvest Moon games? Have they improved on the stuff you can do when you've done your romancing and crop management for the day?


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

Coconut said:
			
		

> I think I might be failing. But I can't seem to figure out how to place anime food in those storage boxes XD



Hmm, try putting your animal fodder/feed in your storage/cart.


----------



## Killar (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't work with Itouch...could someone help?


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Is this any better than the previous Harvest Moon games? Have they improved on the stuff you can do when you've done your romancing and crop management for the day?



Personally, i think the crop system got a bit better. as far as the romance goes, the only new feature are the date scenes, but after marriage, it's the same as other HM games. I only wished the spouse could do something too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are some reverse proposals (only with ash, hiro, and kana). Also, i think it's kinda fun that you get to go bare-hand fishing. you can go to the mountains and fish, and gather stuffs, etc., and there are some quests to keep you busy.:> Plus since the story revolves around cooking, I think it's quite interesting.


----------



## DragonSageX (Sep 21, 2011)

I would like to request a link...to a trailer for this fabulous game to decide whether or not I will be buying.


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonSageX said:
			
		

> I would like to request a link...to a trailer for this fabulous game to decide whether or not I will be buying.



how about youtube it? o.o'
I tried to find an english trailer for you. :x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnz0-kpTcqo

you can check the website here too. :>
http://www.natsume.com/current_game/games/hmttott/index.html


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 21, 2011)

isn't this a game for girls, like SIMS?
I mean, decorating your house, taking care of children and animals, cooking etc.

I was not thinking there were so many girls on GBAtemp


----------



## Zanahoria (Sep 21, 2011)

It's working on my Acekard 2i, yay!


----------



## wafflox (Sep 21, 2011)

_*snip_
_Really, _man?   

Sometimes you just gotta farm. The call don't care what you are. Ain't picky at all.

Edit: Oh yeah, the game.
Not my thing, meh. Why do games even give you the option of skipping tutorial text if they're just going to teach you about it anyway? 
I don't really know why I even keep trying every Harvest Moon. I think because I'm just missing harvest moon 64 days.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2011)

What a nice and delightful game. It really feels great seeing a new Harvest Moon doing so many things right.

I do hope that the rest is right too (just on my seventh day or something, but I'm REALLY impressed)


----------



## T.Kuranari (Sep 21, 2011)

It's seems that Venom is back. No wonder that it's working on most flash carts as they usually crack their games they release.

Well I actually never got the hype of Harvest Moon.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 21, 2011)

can you have a wife in this game like in the others ?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well ain't this a kick in the balls. New Harvest Moon game, and the only system capable of playing it is my girlfriend's DS phat as my Cyclo doesn't work on my 3DS. And if I remove the Cyclo to add this new game to it, it'll take hours to get the damn thing to work again. And even if she leaves the DS here and I get my Cyclo working, the guy we bought it from on eBay forgot to ship the bloody power cable. He sent an in-car charger but I don't have a car. So I'd be able to play it for maybe an hour, tops. Fuck you, Fate.

Incidentally, SuperCard DS Two's work on the latest 3DS firmware, right? My Cyclo doesn't work on 3DS and even if it did it's in dire need of replacement anyway. At least this way I can play GBA games too, right?


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel for you, Blaze.

I want to get rid of my DS since I have a 3DS. But the slightly off resolution of DS games on the 3DS screen lets me hesitate.

#firstworldproblems


On topic - Does this have a cracktro? I long for some chiptunes.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> I feel for you, Blaze.
> 
> I want to get rid of my DS since I have a 3DS. But the slightly off resolution of DS games on the 3DS screen lets me hesitate.
> 
> ...


Venom's release?  No.

Also, I keep my DSiXL for that specific reason, until there is a 3DS that is around the same size and can somehow replicate DS resolution at the correct size (which will probably never happen).


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 21, 2011)

_*snip_
This is sexist as hell. I am absolutely disgusted by the stereotypes set by this, to both girls and guys.

On Topic: I'm excited for this... too bad my DS is badly bruised. I have some button problems and the top screen is loose which makes the picture go into static.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

_*snip_
The Sims isn't for Girls.  I love that game, it's definitely in my top 5 PC games of all time.

Also, humans are animals.  Now stop being sexist and get a pair of glasses so you can see the world for what it truly is.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Venom's release?  No.
> 
> Also, I keep my DSiXL for that specific reason, until there is a 3DS that is around the same size and can somehow replicate DS resolution at the correct size (which will probably never happen).



Thanks. Too bad..
And yeah, that will never happen. :/


----------



## impizkit (Sep 21, 2011)

Just noticed this. I will be at work all day. Can anyone confirm if it works on the CycloDS with firmware 2.3? Not the iEvo. Thanks.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 21, 2011)

i have always said it and i will say it again,
this is probably the next best game to Friends of mineral town if not equal.

just look at the graphics and drawings. off to find it !!


----------



## Aleatz (Sep 21, 2011)

Confirmed that it works on Cyclo.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i have always said it and i will say it again,
> this is probably the next best game to Friends of mineral town if not equal.
> 
> just look at the graphics and drawings. off to find it !!


Yeah, it truly feels like a worthy successor to FoMT, even when it comes to gameplay.


----------



## rob64 (Sep 21, 2011)

hey, i was wondering if anyone could please help me, i am trying to play this on my r4i gold flashcart and i keep getting load rom errcode 4. i believe i have the latest firmware and so am not sure what the problem is


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 21, 2011)

this game is so fun by the way could some one make a list of spring recipes


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm so bored that I'm going to get it. I hope it's better than the previous one...


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> this game is so fun by the way could some one make a list of spring recipes



you can check the cookbook provided. o.o'


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 21, 2011)

flaming_reign said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i didnt know that site was around


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 21, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> flaming_reign said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. But if you want easy access to the recipe category you can check here.Rhea from fogu also made a guide for some things if you need it.


----------



## Larkine (Sep 21, 2011)

My game still doesn't want to work although the second post in this thread says it DOES work with the latest firmware for the Supercard DSone which I own. So, someone here in this thread had to test it out in order to give this information, right? Could this certain someone please tell me which firmware he uses (as in: name/link to download it/anything)? I went to the official site of the Supercard and got myself the firmware with the name "DSONE SDHC Evolution V1.0 SP6_20110427 (eng)?2011-04-27?" (the latest one as far as I see) and still it doesn't work with this certain game (but with every other game I have). Any help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Hope it's ok to post this here.)

EDIT: I feel stupid now. I tried it the whole day, and suddenly after I put some files into another folder, it worked. *shakes head* nvm now, I'll play, finally. *_*


----------



## mailenjokerbell (Sep 21, 2011)

I tried it on my DSLite with WOOD 1.25 and doesnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Says FAT Error.


----------



## hnguyen2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

It works on CycloDS evolution card with the firmware 2.30 and I still playing it right now with no problems yet.


----------



## Coconut (Sep 21, 2011)

mailenjokerbell said:
			
		

> I tried it on my DSLite with WOOD 1.25 and doesnt work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh. We're at firmware 1.36, so you're just a líttle bit behind.


----------



## GrayGhost (Sep 21, 2011)

The ability to jump in this game is kinda cool. I find myself going from place to place just jumping over everything haha.


----------



## mailenjokerbell (Sep 21, 2011)

Coconut said:
			
		

> mailenjokerbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSTT version is just up to 1.25
Unless it is possible to install the other versions, I guess Im stuck.


----------



## regnad (Sep 21, 2011)

I can confirm this works fine on EZ-Flash Vi if the OP poster wants to add it to the list.


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anybody know how long Chickens live if you treat them well? I'm paranoid about animals dying, lol.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Melee54 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how long Chickens live if you treat them well? I'm paranoid about animals dying, lol.



i think it's around a few years.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 21, 2011)

I never saw Harvest Moon as a good game, because I've never played it, so.... Is this game a cool one?:


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 21, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Melee54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh okay, thanks. I probably won't even be playing this game for that long, so my chickens will live forever. Yay.


----------



## victorstk (Sep 22, 2011)

hey guys i'm having a problem

i have a ds lite and my flashcard is an R4SDHC kernel 1.34

and i tryed running the game on my WOOD r4 1.16 but it had problems so i got akaio 1.36 and i got the game runnning fine 

but when i tryed to save it said can't write data turn off the console and reinsert the cartridge



anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 22, 2011)

This game looks interesting. You pick a town? I wonder if you can visit and trade with the other town.
Is there a Town Economy? Are their wars? Political disputes, Cross-Town relationships? Immigrants? Okay, I think I got off on a tangent, still though, gonna consult an internet user's best friend to get the dump.

Points to whom can correctly guess what I am referring to when I stated "Internet User's Best Friend."


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 22, 2011)

mailenjokerbell said:
			
		

> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works just as fine on wood4tt and i guess that it's also up to 1.25 also.I don't know,it's probably because of your microSD or something of the sort.I'm not really knowledgeable on this area.


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 22, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> This game looks interesting. You pick a town? I wonder if you can visit and trade with the other town.
> Is there a Town Economy? Are their wars? Political disputes, Cross-Town relationships? Immigrants? Okay, I think I got off on a tangent, still though, gonna consult an internet user's best friend to get the dump.
> 
> Points to whom can correctly guess what I am referring to when I stated "Internet User's Best Friend."



You can visit the other town and buy things, etc. Economy? Not sure. Wars? lol, no, but there are town competitions. You can end up marrying someone from the other town and move there yourself if you want. 

Best friend? Google?


Also, does anyone know if it's possible to save your game without going to sleep?


----------



## Rhea (Sep 22, 2011)

Melee54 said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No way to save without going to sleep, just like the old games.

(Yes, I'm the same Rhea from UNoT)

EDIT: Anyone know if there's any AP on this version? In the original version if you played on a flashcard or emulator, you couldn't raise any love levels for any one, they stayed at zero. Anyone know if the AP is still in this version? My DS is broken so I'll have to play it on No$Gba or DeSmuME.


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 22, 2011)

Rhea said:
			
		

> Melee54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't there's any AP in this version (But then again, I'm not sure. T.T). I'm currently testing the rom and the love levels seem to work fine; as well as the animals.


----------



## victorstk (Sep 22, 2011)

can someone send a link to a save file?

i still can't save

the game is running fine but when i try to save it says it can't write data...


----------



## Valwin (Sep 22, 2011)

i must say this is the best harvet moon in the ds  finally the controls dont suck


----------



## ayasaaki (Sep 22, 2011)

One question, can I marry with someone from another village or I have to move to the farm on their town?
Because i'm playing in Konohana and aiming to marry with Georgia =p
Thx


----------



## regnad (Sep 22, 2011)

regnad said:
			
		

> I can confirm this works fine on EZ-Flash Vi if the OP poster wants to add it to the list.



Or not.


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 22, 2011)

Rhea said:
			
		

> No way to save without going to sleep, just like the old games.



Sucks. I coulda' sworn in the old ones, there was a little journal near your bed that you could save with at any time.


----------



## irulethegalaxy (Sep 22, 2011)

I believe if you go into the town halls, you can do a save there without sleeping....I sort of remember that from playing last night, but I don't have my DS here with me to check.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 22, 2011)

regnad said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited and added.


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 22, 2011)

irulethegalaxy said:
			
		

> I believe if you go into the town halls, you can do a save there without sleeping....I sort of remember that from playing last night, but I don't have my DS here with me to check.



Well, I know that at the Town Hall there is a Guest Book where you have three options:
1) Stay the night and save.
2) Stay here without saving.
3) Don't stay the night.

Then again, you may double check when you have the time :3


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 22, 2011)

This game is fun, but the Harvest Goddess (Known in her name box as the H.Goddess. Oh yeah, it probably means what it looks like) ticks me off. Why can't she fix HER problems by herself?! All I wanted to do was farm and ranch, not fix someone else's problems!


----------



## Jhonata1995 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi õ/

Someone know where can I get the Wood for DSTT compatible with de Game?

Thanks \õ/


----------



## signz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmm, is it just me or does the game still have a nasty AP? I don't get any friendship points with the villagers...


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 23, 2011)

I dunno. But for me, I got all of the Bluebell's villagers to the third flower, and two candidates to both the purple & blue flower. :x


----------



## Valwin (Sep 23, 2011)

witch girls are the wifes ?


----------



## flaming_reign (Sep 23, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> witch girls are the wifes ?



::Bacherlorettes::
BlueBell: Alisa, Georgia, Laney, and Oracle 
Konohana: Nori, and Reina

::Bachelors::
BlueBell: Ash, Cam, 
Konohana: Hiro, Kana, and Dirk
Either BlueBell or Konohana (depending where you live): Mikhail


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 23, 2011)

i never played a harvest moon so how do these play(im getting vaguely currious)  i might try it if it catches my interest


----------



## cheesecakes (Sep 23, 2011)

ayasaaki said:
			
		

> One question, can I marry with someone from another village or I have to move to the farm on their town?
> Because i'm playing in Konohana and aiming to marry with Georgia =p
> Thx


Yep you can!
Same goes for vice versa.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 23, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Hmm, is it just me or does the game still have a nasty AP? I don't get any friendship points with the villagers...


You know, I fear that I somehow still have AP. I'm giving lots of gifts, but I still don't get any friendship points...

I'm on SCDSTwo.

EDIT: It might just be that they're REALLY difficult to befriend in this game. I've just noticed that the first friendship level is 10000 FP. That's a looot, considering that every gift you do is usually 500FP.


----------



## wasim (Sep 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's abt friendship ! 
http://www.fogu.com/hm10/basics/friendship_levels.php


----------



## Jhonata1995 (Sep 23, 2011)

Someone can help me?

I tried to use this version of the Wood for TTDS http://filetrip.net/f25826-Wood-for-TTDSi-1-29.html 
But the game dont appeared in the list of the games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please help me t-t


----------



## pilladoll (Sep 23, 2011)

Jhonata1995 said:
			
		

> Someone can help me?
> 
> I tried to use this version of the Wood for TTDS http://filetrip.net/f25826-Wood-for-TTDSi-1-29.html
> But the game dont appeared in the list of the games
> ...



That's because it's an old version of wood. But you can try, maybe it works for you


----------



## signz (Sep 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, that explains it. But wow... 10k FP for the first one.. Wasn't that lower before?


----------



## Jhonata1995 (Sep 23, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Jhonata1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... It don't work, do you know where can I get the compatible version?

My flashcard is DSTTi if someone know a firmware compatible with the game post the link, please

[Sorry the poor english ;-;]


----------



## ayasaaki (Sep 23, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah in this version they removed two colors so its a bit higher for other now. And i think the first color takes a more time than others to change, idk maybe just my opnion but it takes longer to change to purple and was so fast to blue


----------



## darkamy (Sep 23, 2011)

nice game but seriously...

doesn't work on ds one sdhc with the actual os but with a much older one it works.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the older version doesn't have the custom hotkeys for the instant save menu.
( sometimes my L button doesn't work)


----------



## ayasaaki (Sep 23, 2011)

darkamy said:
			
		

> nice game but seriously...
> 
> doesn't work on ds one sdhc with the actual os but with a much older one it works.
> 
> ...



What do you mean? I'm playing with EOS 6, i think it's the latest.. And you can change the hotkeys too


----------



## darkamy (Sep 23, 2011)

well i got two sd cards.

on the first one i just reinstalled the OS SP6, still doesn't work.

My second card has an older OS  Sp 4 or 5 i guess and there the hotkey feature wasn't implemented yet.

And on my second card it works fine along with 3-4 old games which my first card won't play.


----------



## ayasaaki (Sep 23, 2011)

Strange :S
As long as you can play the game it's fine, i think haha


----------



## cheesecakes (Sep 24, 2011)

Just posting to say that there seems to be no AP present for Wood TTDS 1.25.

Now waiting on my sisters and their R4 and R4SDHC respectively to see if those work well.


----------



## darkknife67 (Sep 24, 2011)

doesnt work on r4i v1.4 with ysmenu v6.68 load error code 4


----------



## ryukoken (Sep 30, 2011)

i'm waiting the proper dump to try it
venom's dump is marked bad by no-intro dat


----------



## KiruChan (Nov 28, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Working
> Supercard dsone - latest firmware



which firmware exactly because there are so many


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 4, 2012)

100% clean version is out! Sorry for 1 year late time! 

Harvest Moon A Tale Of Two Towns (USA) (PROPER)

The VENOM version is cracked and trimmed because CBDSCrypt program detected as *This Is Not Valid ROM* after dragging ROM file into program. Meanwhile, nobody dumped the Europe version for long time...


----------

